
Is your private phone number on Facebook? Probably. And so are your friends - davewiner
http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/blog/2010/oct/06/facebook-privacy-phone-numbers-upload
======
retube
This is unbelievable, I think the worst privacy transgression so far. My
number's on there. I didn't publish it.

------
fliph
> most users wrongly assume that Facebook Contact Sync only syncs user
> pictures.

Why would you think that an app called "Contact Sync" would only sync
pictures, and not your contacts?

